# still no go



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am starting a new business venture called Cyber Smash. You come to my place and select a weapon to completely obliterate my computer. I'll go first with a flame thrower and ouzi (whatever that is?). Then the bits get hurled into an ice cold lake! 

I downloaded photobucket and it might be easy for some of you but to me I might as well be reading Swahili!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm with you!!! I tried it too with photo bucket......
Hence I still can only post thumbnail pictures from my iPad....... And then they are usually upside down!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

all you have to do is upload...
then after that.
copy img code, and paste into this window.

do you use the computer or an app for the forum? if you are on an ipad type device the app is easy to upload pictures right onto the forum.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! It is nice to know that I am not the only idiot out there.  No offence!  But at least you can get thumbnails even if they are upside down! I'd give up my eyeteeth to be able to post a thumbnail, upside down or otherwise!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

with the app, you just upload and then pick in line, and it will give you the larger image.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha none taken, how did you manage to upload your pic next to ur name?? Is that not rufous?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well that is a picture all right - funny looking cockapoo though!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, see at least my 'printscreen-to-resize and then direct upload' didn't involve adverts flashing in your face and lots of buttons here there and everywhere..

If you are having a lot of trouble with it and it's very frustrating, I can PM you my email and you can then email me some Rufus snaps and I'll post them for you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeahhhhhh!!!!!
Well rufus doesn't look like I imagined - but poos do come in all shapes, sizes and colours!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Ah, I see we have some success!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so excited about seeing Rufus after this long wait and just the tiny snap of him in the avatar


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

With the app...


















Once uploading complete...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hooray! Rufus is a goose but NOT that goose. I posted it and then HAD to go eat lest HO go ballistic! I posted the goose in case I lost it (It is a Sebastpol goose for those who like geese, which I know for many of you is not the case!)

Let me see if I can recall what I did and replicate it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmm Ruth that is clear as mud?  
I can't work out photo bucket either.
If you can upload a goose from your PC you can do pics of Rufus...
Go advanced
Click on the paper clip icon
Browse pic from your PC
Press upload
You can do up to 5 on any message
Go for it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Hooray! Rufus is a goose but NOT that goose. I posted it and then HAD to go eat lest HO go ballistic! I posted the goose in case I lost it (It is a Sebastpol goose for those who like geese, which I know for many of you is not the case!)
> 
> Let me see if I can recall what I did and replicate it?


Just do what you did, you obviously don't need our help.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol photo bucket is def easiest from ipad! Lol


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Hooray! Rufus is a goose but NOT that goose. I posted it and then HAD to go eat lest HO go ballistic! I posted the goose in case I lost it (It is a Sebastpol goose for those who like geese, which I know for many of you is not the case!)
> 
> Let me see if I can recall what I did and replicate it?


I love geese...... Especially at Christmas!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Hooray! Rufus is a goose but NOT that goose. I posted it and then HAD to go eat lest HO go ballistic! I posted the goose in case I lost it (It is a Sebastpol goose for those who like geese, which I know for many of you is not the case!)
> 
> Let me see if I can recall what I did and replicate it?


You can do it I know you can


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We are all poised waiting to cheer


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good lord, I did it once and now cannot remember what I did? For those of you under fifty just wait awhile and you will get this!  Hold on while I reread what Amanda wrote.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeahhh rufus is a snow ball!!!
Well done - well worth the wait! Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The black lines over his head I added when i was trying to resize it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yayyyyyyyyy.
And oh my goodness, snowballs


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ohhh the snow balls are cruel! Aren't they? Poor guy.. He doesn't look best pleased!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YOU DID IT!!!
GOOD JOB!
and he is a sweet curly boy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


>


Wow no stopping you now!! 
I must get it sorted as these pics are so much better than thumbnails (especially upside down ones) 
Lovely curly rufus - lovely to finally see him, and he looks nothing like a goose


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!! You did it!  Rufus is so cute love the snowball picture I bet it took a while to melt him Finally the "mystery Rufus" has been revealed it was worth the wait!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af139/fairlie28/IMG_4034-Copy_zpsff3a14dc.jpg

Uh oh this is addictive. I might become one of those posters who posts a photo every time he yawns!  

In this photo (it was a fund raiser for the spcA) the black and tan dog behind him is a dead ringer of our old dog Max. I wondered if the dog was real or Max's ghost coming back for the occassion. Neither HO or I could recall seeing the dog there. Note the miniature pony waiting to be blessed too!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It was worth the wait, he has such an adorable face

ps. I think I will kick the bucket before I get the hang of photo bucket!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

he is lovely, well done for getting it in the end, well worth the wait.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Showing off now Fairlie 
Rufus looks gorgeous...he's a curly boy like my Milo. Well Milo is not so curly at the moment after another visit to the groomer 

Val


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*waiting for his ball to be thrown*


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the sweater


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

To whoever is trying to learn to post a photo, good luck!  It took more than twenty four clicks to get that here (if it did get here that is) also a small amount of typing and some dragging and copying. 

To all who helped thank you! I think it is like making pancakes. I can do it with my eyes closed but to a total neophyte I bet there are many steps I would forget to tell them!

Ruth the snowballs don't seem to bother Rufus unless he is very cold and tired. Luckily they only happen at a certain temperature, only a few times a year.  This year should be easier, his fur is clipped way shorter now!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute how old is he again??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He was two in January, so almost three! 

I am trying to put two photos in one post, I wonder if I can?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> He was two in January, so almost three!
> 
> I am trying to put two photos in one post, I wonder if I can?


He seems young I'm sure you can but I use the thumbnails so can't really offer any help sorry!


----------

